# Proper Forum to dicuss Luxeon Star LED



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 11, 2001)

*Proper Forum to dicuss Luxeon Star LED*

I am a new member of this site and have questions concerning the Luxeon Led's but not in flashlight applications-(vehicle emergency lighting). Which forum should I direct my observations and questions? Need to ask because some sites are very sensitive to posting in the wrong forum.
Thanks in advance,
Tparker


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Proper Forum to dicuss Luxeon Star LED*

Welcome on board- and don`t worry, we`re a friendly lot and no-one gets too annoyed if someone posts a question in the "wrong" forum. I`d put it in "General Light Discussion", that seems the most appropriate.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Proper Forum to dicuss Luxeon Star LED*

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Tparker:
*I am a new member of this site and have questions concerning the Luxeon Led's but not in flashlight applications-(vehicle emergency lighting). Which forum should I direct my observations and questions? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If I were concerned about where your proposed topic should be discussed, I'd say this forum (_General Light Discussion_) is as good as any. Otherwise you could choose the _LED, Electroluminescent and Lasers_ forum and be alright there too, because the LS is an *LED*. Other LS topics have cropped up there already with no complaint.





$0.02


----------

